#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-30
<wxl> thx for yr help tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: I r8 ur txting skllz 8/8 m8
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: looks like we still have 2 PPC test case sets for 20151129. Either it's so early in the day that they are going to reset soon, or they should be reset along with the other ones, as I see Xubuntu has reset already.
<tsimonq2> wxl: so please just take a look
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-03
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am going to do some more QA tests now
<wxl> hurry tsimonq2 and beat ianorlin's record!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: he is 2 away, gotta gain some distance :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: I do 4 at a time, this will be easy
<tsimonq2> wxl: ha ha, *5* away from him now!
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: are you doing QA today, or not?
<ianorlin> somewhat
<ianorlin> I found a really unimportant bug in obconf though
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: starting with amd64 tests but I might get them all tonight
<ianorlin> bug 1522625  is the minor one I found
<ubot93> bug 1522625 in obconf (Ubuntu) "changing multiple desktop names only results in the first being changed. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522625
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-04
<tsimonq2> can anyone confirm that bug 1432276 is no longer existant?
<ubot93> bug 1432276 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession-default-apps updating database window never closes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432276
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-07
<b_b> hi
<b_b> i'm still searching a way to submit patch to box8 theme
<b_b> anyone can point me to the right place for that ?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-08
<tsimonq2> wxl: Your next packaging mission: find out why libqtxdg is stuck in zesty-proposed
<b_b> hi
<acheronuk> b_b: hi
<b_b> ha, nice to see someone alive here :)
 * b_b will get back in 5 mins
<acheronuk> b_b probably the wrong time of day for lubuntu devs. in the USA it will be early morning, and they may going to work or even school now
<acheronuk> I'm kubuntu, so probably can't help you
<b_b> so
<b_b>  i'm still searching a way to submit patch to box8 theme
<b_b> anyone can point me ?
<lynorian_> b_b Well did you before say you have an account on launchpad
<lynorian_> do you have bzr installed?
<b_b> yes, i have an account
<b_b> no i haven't bzr, but i can install it
<lynorian_> That is the first step
<b_b> i already know svn, git & mercurial
<lynorian_> Do you have an ssh key on launchpad?
<b_b> does bzr on launchpad allow to make patch proposal (like a pull request) ?
<lynorian_> well it is called  a merge proposal but is similar
<b_b> 'k, nice
<b_b> going to put my ssh key on https://launchpad.net/~brunobergot
<b_b> key added
<lynorian_> Then you can do bzr branch lp:lubuntu-artwork to get the code on your system in bzr
<lynorian_> and then you need bzr lp-login to your launchpad login
 * b_b is installing bzr
<b_b> should i do :
<b_b> bzr whoami 'Your Name email@example.com' / ref https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadStepByStepInstructions
<b_b> or
<b_b> bzr launchpad-login your-id
<lynorian_> both I think
<b_b> ok
<lynorian_> Once you get this setup done it gets more familiar to git users of you can edit the files, then you use bzr add for the edited files
<lynorian_> Then bzr commit and write a commit message
<b_b> super
<b_b> the checkout is running
<b_b> it seems that history is huge since it's taking a long time
<lynorian_> yeah and has pictures more than just text
<b_b> clearly
<lynorian_> The part where you push to your own branch is the part I struggle with the most is next after you commit
<b_b> so bzr is more like git than svn ?
<b_b> you commit locally and push online after
<lynorian_> yes it is a distributed version like git but git basically came out and became more popular
<b_b> i've seen that launchpad proide git repos too
<b_b> i've played a bit with mercurial, this was nice
<lynorian_> Yeah that was added a bit later
<b_b> but my every day repos are more on svn + git
<b_b> ok, i got a local copy now
<b_b> i've done bzr whoami 'b_b brunobergot@gmail.com' + bzr launchpad-login brunobergot
<lynorian_> Then once your local changes are commited run the command    bzr push sftp://brunobergot@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brunobergot/lubuntu-artwork/branchname
<lynorian_> Then go to your launchpad page for your account click on code and on your branch click make a merge proposal on the launchpad website is how I do it
<b_b> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp:/
<b_b> hmm
<b_b> i should install somthing more
<b_b> python-paramiko should do the trick
<b_b> ok, it's pushing now
<b_b> nice :)
<b_b> https://code.launchpad.net/~brunobergot/lubuntu-artwork/fixes/+merge/312842
<b_b> thx a lot lynorian
<b_b> oops, lynorian_
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-09
<b_b> hi
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-04
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Fixed lubuntu-devel-notifications
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You hear that, wxl? 😉
<lubot> <Brokera> @VikingRedwolf, please give a reference for modeling the mirrors for synaptic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://lifehacker.com/5780680/speed-up-ubuntu-downloads-and-updates-by-changing-your-download-server
<lubot> <Brokera> thank you
<lubot> Leandro Ramos was removed by: Leandro Ramos
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Leandro Ramos, 😢
<lynorian> tsimonq2,  sorry for disappering do you know about why the lubuntu-next isntallers defaults to lxgames
<lynorian> also wxl I see you assigned yourself inv estigating why xfs does not work on root
<lynorian> have you checked the manifests that the tools to create xfs is on the manifest ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, I assigned him that :P
<wxl> lynorian: well tsimonq2 assigned it to me but i don't normally work with xfs, so if you want to make it yours, by all means, do it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, And it's all good ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Life happens.
<lynorian_next> why did I forget if I want to report installer bugs to do it before I hit restart if we don't have one for not showing the icon to install or anyway short of launching ubiquity on the command line
<lubot> Brokera was removed by: Brokera
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-05
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Brokera, 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, wxl, I'm doing some changes in lubuntu.me, replacing some proprietary-code shortcodes by opensource Genesis (also their columns plugin looks way better in mobiles)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> question, should I add the phabricator to the support page? is it that public?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 299x353) https://i.imgur.com/8GqZPGF.jpg also, wxl, I added the option to toot every site modification (including blog posts, updates, links changed, etc). you happy now? ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, OK 👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> is that a YES to add the phab link?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 👍🏻
<wxl[m]> @vikingredwolf toot something so we can see it in action
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I modified a page and it tooted it automatically :$ I deleted it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I shall, I'll prove that feature when I "fix" the homepage (something broke it, sigh)
<wxl[m]> K
<wxl[m]> Or announce phab?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> better :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> if you're so kind, wxl, can you think about what to say? :) you know a can be very "spartan" sometimes :)
<wxl> "Inspired by the wonderful KDE folks, Lubuntu has created a Phabricator instance (http://phab.lubuntu.me) for our project. Phabricator (https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/) is an open source, version control system-agnostic collaborative development environment similar in some ways to GitHub, GitLab, and perhaps a bit more remotely, like Launchpad. We were looking for tools to organize, coordinate,
<wxl> and collaborate, especially across teams within the project. In particular, we wanted a taskbaord similar to Trello, which Phabricator does a great job with. It also has lots of other features (including continuous integration which perhaps we may make use out of). We encourage you to get an account and play with it, find places that you can contribute (such as deciding on Lubuntu Next apps:
<wxl> http://phab.lubuntu.me/T14). We're working on Ubuntu One authentication (http://phab.lubuntu.me/T11) but you can do a normal user/password as well as GitHub or Twitter OAuth. Let us know if you have any questions, comments, or concerns."
<wxl> ^^ @VikingRedwolf
<wxl> OH WAIt
<wxl> Add this in there: After you're done checking it out, you might want to contribute to this poll about adding a Canonical-hosted Phabricator: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/poll-phabricator-versus-launchpad/2119/8"
<wxl> omg the community support for phabricator is discourse. w t f
<agaida> at least they use the right language in the support :P
<wxl> as opposed to?
<agaida> ruby vs php
<wxl> oh oh oh yeah...
<agaida> :) and discourse isn't that bad - if one install it without docker
<wxl> the irony is that all the functionality of discourse exists within phabricator
<wxl> tl;dr poor dogfooding
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I certainly prefer the spartan way
<agaida> ouch
<wxl> you asked for it
<agaida> wxl: see it that way - if they wreck phabricator they can give support or ask for help  :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Like... "hey, we have Phab now. Cool, ey?" 😐
<wxl> agaida: right, and that's why you run all your lxqts in vms inside windows, right? XD
<agaida> no, to complicated
<agaida> but i tend to agree that windows would be a nice and stable base
<agaida> :P
 * wxl facepalms
<agaida> maybe with the windows virt solution
<agaida> hihihi
<agaida> but i have found a rock stable and production ready solution for LXQt - i simply run a rock stable sid :D
<agaida> and the best is: no need to reinstall, no need to mention a new name every few month or all two years - just use it without any problems
 * agaida hide
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf: Mention our current Phab hosting provider in that post
<wxl> yes
<wxl> btw i am annoyed by that "check them out at blah blah blah"
<wxl> just put a link in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, BTW that poll sucks. Canonical hosting for this beast would be a nightmare...
<wxl> that's nice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So shush about the Altispeed plug :P
<wxl> the plug is no problem
<wxl> the implementation is dumb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same thing with hosting of Phab. The Phab site is fine, but implementation on Canonical servers where nobody on the Lubuntu team can just SSH in and make fixes is dumb.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would be totally fine with it if it was in like an LXD container and multiple members of the team had root SSH access.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But that's not the case.
<wxl> you're comparing apples and oranges
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And afaict can't be the case.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe. ;P
<wxl> 1. you're arguing against something on the basis of the potential of an unlikely edge case
<wxl> 2. the plug is poorly implemented because it fails to utilize a core technology of the web: hyperlinks. few people will bother copying and pasting.
<RedWolf[m]> Question: are we able to install phab in the future Canonical server? In that case, can we move it without losing its contents?
<RedWolf[m]> Ok. That was 2 questions 😊
<wxl> 1. doubtful if it isn't widely supported by canonical, thus the poll
<wxl> 2. yes
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf why don't you change the support page to be called contacts?
<wxl> although ideally we would have a redirect since people probably got used ot support
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "links" is more likely
<wxl> so maybe you should just split it
<wxl> HOW TO GET SUPPORT
<wxl> OTHER CONTACTS
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so "links" then
<wxl> or
<wxl> leave support but move all the contacts to a different page
<wxl> ^^ probably the best idea
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> too many pages
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> let me try something and I'll show you
<wxl> too bad
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> actually, only AskUbuntu and #lubuntu are support things
<wxl> and the mailing list, no?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll add the word SUPPORT to those three
<wxl> and actually we don't have lubuntu-devel mailing list on there
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> missing?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> there's just "Mailing list"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're right. I put only "users mailing list". please, send me the dev link.
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-devel
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ta!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> shit. now they're 13!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://lubuntu.me/links/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Redirect from Support
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there's no support anymore
<wxl> devel list says support
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<teward> timeToFixIt :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, my bad
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> done!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> now if you try lubuntu.me/support it goes to lubuntu.me/links
<lubot> and if you try lubuntu.me/walter it goes to eDarling
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the rest of possible 404 errors still show a sad Lenny 😀
<wxl> so no lubuntu.me/yourmom?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no, simon's mum
<wxl> ooooh
<lynorian_next> I was asked in a bug report to attach an strace by agaida but am having trouble saving the output to be attached.
<wxl> -o filename, lynorian_next
<lynorian_next> wxl thanks
<wxl> np
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> now, time to hang the balls. the shiny ones, for the tree, you know...
<agaida> and the strace was helpful
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/DOJw -- erm, really
<agaida> if a program should read a configuration it it at least helpful if the configuration file is within the search path
<agaida> with the xdg-patch applied the standard locations could and should be used - for downstream that would be /etc/xdg/lxqt/$foo and /etc/$foo - there is no need to be creative with the xdg search pathes
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-06
<JEBjames> is the alternate installer broken due to the busybox tar changes?
<JEBjames> e.g. EXTRACT_UNSAFE_SYMLINKS=1 needed?
<wxl> JEBjames: hm? are you actually experiencing some problems?
<JEBjames> Daily on December 4+5 breaks with "chroot /target dpkg-deb -f /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.19.0.4ubuntu1_amd64.deb Version" failing
<JEBjames> because ld-linux-86-64.so.2 is not in /target/lib64
<wxl> stupid question, but you did check the hashes, right?
<JEBjames> I checked sha256.
<wxl> and you did this on a vm?
<JEBjames> yes.
<wxl> which one?
<JEBjames> Oddly the 32bit version for the 5th worked for me.
<JEBjames> Tried with VirtualBox.
<wxl> wth
<JEBjames> I installed an older version (Novemeber 11 daily) and it works fine.
<RedWolf[m]> is Telegram down?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can see this.
<wxl> RedWolf[m]: guess it's just you.
<wxl> JEBjames: could you try the desktop version and see if you have the same issue?
<RedWolf[m]> wxl, it's odd, neither the laptop or the mobile connect. but everything else seems working fine
<JEBjames> wxl: I will install the desktop.
<wxl> JEBjames: if that suceededs, then you might want to check ubuntu server. that's the only other version using d-i
<JEBjames> wxl: ok.
<JEBjames> p.s. thanks.
<JEBjames> wlx: lubuntu desktop 2017 Dec 05 works.
<JEBjames> wlx: ubuntu server 2017 Dec 05 fails to install.
<JEBjames> chroot: can't execute 'dpkg-divert': No such file or directory
<JEBjames> same problem of /target/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 is missing causes chroot error.
<wxl> JEBjames: excellent!!! could you file a bug against debian-installer, please?
<wxl> bonus points if you mark on the iso tracker :)
<wxl> the bad news for us is when we have a problem but server doesn't, because, like i said, no one else uses d-i
<JEBjames> wlx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/1736309
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1736309 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "installer failed missing dpkg_1.19.0.4ubuntu1_amd64.deb" [Undecided, New]
<JEBjames> already marked it yesterday, was just checking here to get extra advice on testing (thank you)
<wxl> thx JEBjames i won't get to it right away but i'll check into it further
<JEBjames> I thought maybe it was the busybox change not extracting over symlinks ... but it looks like the 386 version uses the same version of busybox as the 64 so not sure if that is why it doesn't copy over some files?
<JEBjames> wlx: looks like on server Novemember 30th works, but December 4th fails.  Hopefully that helps narrow the search.
<wxl> lynorian_next: you around at all?
<lynorian_next> yes
<lynorian_next> wxl what do you want?
<wxl> lynorian_next: you capable of doing some vm testing?
<lynorian_next> maybe in a bit what do you want me to test
<wxl> i'm concerned about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/1736309
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1736309 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "installer failed missing dpkg_1.19.0.4ubuntu1_amd64.deb" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> so ideally i'd like to start by confirming results
<lynorian_next> that does sound critical if I can confirm it
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> note it seems to affect server too
<wxl> but oddly not i386
<lynorian_next> ok I did not have an alternate amd64 iso so got zsync now
<wxl> k thx man
<wxl> i'm going to get this machine at work rebuilt sooner or later XD
<wxl> i was going to do it last night but was just unenthused :(
<lynorian_next> wow this zsync is taking forever
<lynorian_next> wxl I confirmed it
<wxl> lynorian_next: can you also confirm it in server and confirm that neither lubuntu-alternate nor server are effected in i386?
<lynorian_next> checking server i386 next
<wxl> thx lynorian_next
<lynorian_next> ugh this is nasty I think I ran into another critical bug on i386 server
<agaida> i386 is a nasty bug
<agaida> or in nicer words - i386 isn't the much loved architecture anymore
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-07
<lubot3> <AceHW> When in 2018 is the new stable supposed to be?
<wxl> 18.04 is the name of the version
<wxl> the format of the version number is:
<lubot3> <AceHW> So april?
<wxl> (year of release - 2000).(month of release)
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> there's a release schedule (across all ubuntu flavors) if you want more specifics
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> today i discovered that there's jenkins.ubuntu.com.
<wxl> also it appears they do some automated preseed install testing which we might want to give a go at.
<wxl> our new (ubuntu) member powersj runs the show for the server team there
<wxl> i also let him know about that d-i bug in the dailies as that testing apparently hasn't notified them of problems, which is interesting
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-09
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you see my comments on the UEFI issue?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not yet, this is literally the first time all day I've had access to a computer...
<wxl> HURRY UP
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah I don't have the brainpower to muster up a decent enough response tonight, will get to it tomorrow
<wxl> ta :)
<tsimonq2> (Since when have you been one to say "ta"? :P)
<RedWolf[m]> Eastender's influence o__o
<tsimonq2> RedWolf[m]: Wolf!!!
<RedWolf[m]> aye
<RedWolf[m]> Stupid question: does Phab have any connection / bot for Matrix?
<wxl[m]> Don't know. Maybe make a task to research? There is a Slack like app
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<wxl[m]> Get me the info and I'll try the implementation
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I shall
<wxl[m]> 😚
<RedWolf[m]> 😗
<RedWolf[m]> Android emoticons are ugly
<wxl[m]> Even the new no blob ones?
<RedWolf[m]> I still don't have those
<wxl[m]> Me either
<wxl[m]> I think I might switch to a Pixel 😨
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> weird, this is all I get when I virtualise Bionic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/iOqaoX2.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that "dotted lines" are my mouse pointer
<wxl[m]> What VM?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> virtualbox
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> tried with 3D acceleration, without it, with 2D, increasing memory... Ubuntu works, Lubuntu doesn't
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> using daily (yesterday's) build
<wxl[m]> This is in live or installed?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> live
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> can't install if I can 't see!
<agaida> whaa - some ubuntu users are _really_ cool: https://github.com/pvanek/qlipper/issues/78
<ubot93> Issue 78 in pvanek/qlipper "Missing translations in systray menu (qlipper 5.1.1)" [Open]
<wxl> is the method to translate documented at all?
<agaida> ts files
<wxl> i didn't ask that
<agaida> you did
<wxl> nope
<wxl> i didn't say "how" anywhere in my sentence
<agaida> so bad luck - i guess it isn't and it wouldn't in the next few years
<wxl> so you'll probably continue to get such requests.. until it is
<agaida> i'm happy that it isn't a bug in debian with severity serious or grave to be true
<RedWolf[m]> wxl, there's no bridge / bot / plugin for Phabricator on Matrix (yet), only Slack has so many connections
<wxl> RedWolf[m]: boo :(
<RedWolf[m]> I know :(
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL609ff7704ca7: Add rejoin all channels checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL609ff7704ca7
<mpmc> wow that was a rather large mail delay from phab :o Must've got stuck.
<lynorian> mpmc: agreed
<lubot> <dthprsnd> Im from Russia
<wxl[m]> Welcome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3495
<lubot> zgchen was added by: zgchen
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey wxl, whats a good headless server os I can run in virtualbox. Dude on irc mentioned to do this to get experience with sys admin stuff instead of an rpi
<wxl[m]> Offtopic 😉
<lynorian> I honestly use kvm because virtualbox networking I found wierd in the past I do not know if it has been fixed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Dang I keep forgetting sorry
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 thou hast not released announce
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 thou hast not released announce], THE WRATH OF TEWARD IS NEAR
<lubot> <fwapy> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/J87RF9SG/file_5092.png
<teward> see, the Simon knows what to fear lol
<teward> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d3ca899c3cc: Add unlimited retries to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d3ca899c3cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd81373f83dd3: Add cut copy paste to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd81373f83dd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dc531f7c901: Add inserting special characters to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dc531f7c901
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc469843dd3dc: Add keyboard shortcut to insert new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc469843dd3dc
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME41828591940b: Adding latest Lubuntu Welcome Center progress] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME41828591940b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24c8b4854844: Add starting slideshow at current slide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24c8b4854844
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE01ee510d4df0: DSC file for 1:0.13.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE01ee510d4df0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE8cae508f6ec8: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.0-1 to debian/experimental] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE8cae508f6ec8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE0491fb05adca: 01_default_network_channel] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE0491fb05adca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE18c7f532c67c: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.0-1 to applied/debian/experimental] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE18c7f532c67c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEbe29b54262ee: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEbe29b54262ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d94804323f9: Add how to run a script in pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d94804323f9
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Would we ever consider switching default terminals if we found one better than QTerminal?
<wxl> i'm not wedded to it
<wxl> naturally we'd want to evaluate an alternative on how well maintained it is and how functional it is, etc. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's this one terminal I'm going to switch to for a week and see how it compares.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/liamg/aminal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's better I'm going to package it and upload it to Debian.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably more than a week.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'm going to file feature requests like craaazy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I doubt it'll be much better but it looks cool
<wxl> ehh
<wxl> "experimental"
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> "experimental"], 'tis concerning
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yuuup
<wxl> latest graphics drivers needed? uhhhh
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> latest graphics drivers needed? uhhhh], Definitely going to cause problems.
<wxl> yeah i'm not feeling too excited about it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> TO BE FAIR this is me saying "OMG new shiny" but I'm going to try to use it.
<lubot> <teward001> *takes @tsimonq2's computer*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's not good then we won't do it. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, maybe all this time away is getting to me. XD
<wxl> probably
<wxl> better to use your time on something that we *need*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 I know I have no say in how to drive Lubuntu... but I'd think that if you're going to try 'oo shiny' you should do that on your own time rather than propose untested things as the 'next thing for Lubuntu'
<lubot> <teward001> my two cents.
 * wxl invests two cents
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 I know I have no say in how to drive Lubuntu... but I'd think that if …], Did you actually read what I wrote? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: There's this one terminal I'm going to switch to for a week and see how it compares.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: I doubt it'll be much better but it looks cool
<wxl> if you said in a week that it's the best thing ever and totally ready for prime time, i'd give it a firm "no" for inclusion in lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mmmkay
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> if you said in a week that it's the best thing ever and totally ready for …], wxl of course understands where I come from here :P
<lynorian> looks gimmicky
<lynorian> if we were going for gimmicky terminal stuff I would want less that scrolls thourgh text like the intro to star wars
<wxl> blinkenlights.nl
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Why not use coolretroterm
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thats better than all of them
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If you're going for eye candy
<wxl> @SamuelBanya cuz coolretroterm is eyecandy and otherwise is forgettable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1909212c17a: Add ignore to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1909212c17a
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's a pain to install tbh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not noob friendly
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Had to use a YouTube video
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29cce2c7e4c9: Add how to add bookmarks to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29cce2c7e4c9
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-05
<lubot> federicodomingo was added by: federicodomingo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa35c59e64df8: Add editing for pcmanfm] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa35c59e64df8
<lubot> Alang59 was added by: Alang59
<lubot> <Alang59> Hi, I'm a french guy and I would like to know how could I install Lubuntu 18.10 on my Chromebook.
<lubot> <Alang59> Thank you so much.
<lubot> <fwapy> Chromebook?
<lubot> <Alang59> Yes. A laptop with Chrome OS.
<lubot> <fwapy> Well err
<lubot> <fwapy> Enabled dev mode yet?
<lubot> <fwapy> You can try out chrubuntu
<lubot> <Alang59> @fwapy [Enabled dev mode yet?], I don't know. I think not yet...
<lubot> <fwapy> I think they have a option for lubuntu
<lubot> <fwapy> Another option would be to use crouton and set up a separate environment
<lubot> <fwapy> Then install the packages you wish to have
<lubot> <fwapy> But i think the former would be more suitable
<lubot> <fwapy> @Alang59 [I don't know. I think not yet...], Google it
<lubot> <fwapy> Chrubuntu too
<lubot> <fwapy> Shouldn't be hard
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE76f66ab63f7e: DSC file for 1:0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE76f66ab63f7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE978603279e17: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE978603279e17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEe1eeada40c66: 01_default_network_channel] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEe1eeada40c66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE9e5bcd333c97: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE9e5bcd333c97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEf308d65b07ac: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEf308d65b07ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: [lubuntu.me] Broken Links on Front Page - "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> /about == 404] Dansiman (Dan Henderson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132#3497
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab92a9d1b6a3: Make multimonitor its own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab92a9d1b6a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0f181f74a6b: Add more multimonitor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0f181f74a6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa268833b5950: Add multimonitor screenshot + inline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa268833b5950
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8879e37f10e: Add screenshot for mulitmonitor oops] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8879e37f10e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb704694b6d8: Add customizeable low level to power level] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb704694b6d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3272b5f79a4b: Add keyboard forward backward a page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3272b5f79a4b
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T57: Proper HiDPI] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T57#3499
<lynorian> @kc2bez great find
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks lynorian  I try to keep my ear to the ground.
<lubot> <acheronuk> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/12/06/qt-5-12-lts-released/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good to know cause I should upgrade in that case
<lubot> joeberetta was added by: joeberetta
<lubot> <joeberetta> Hi guys. I'm newbie in the sphere of lubuntu. Where can i find issues page? I have the problem with apt. When I try install or update get errors
<lubot> <teward001> you might want to ask the support channel for assistance, as this is the devel-specific channel
<lubot> <teward001> but if you do you should also share what errors you're getting :P
<lubot> <teward001> it's less an 'issue' that needs reported and usually an issue with your end specifically
<lubot> <teward001> rather than an Lubuntu global issue
<lubot> <teward001> unless you're working with 19.04 then that might be for here :P
<lubot> <teward001> but most users arent heh
<lubot> <joeberetta> Thank you very much
<lubot> <teward001> @joeberetta the support channel can be found here: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <teward001> that'll take you to our support room :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ^ good idea to include the link. Was just about to say that's the best idea for support questions. By the way, Joe, if you'd like to help contribute, feel free to stick around in this channel and ask how to contribute. We're always happy to have more help for our team.
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I mention this because of your HTML tag based name :^)
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya i am on my phone getting the link was pain :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You did awesome Tom.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *great
<lubot> <joeberetta> @SamuelBanya [I mention this because of your HTML tag based name :^)], Yeah I'll be glad do it. Because I've not contributed yet with html, css and js. So. In this point I think I need to read wiki page for contributing. Thank you for idea, Samuel
<lubot> <joeberetta> @teward001 [@SamuelBanya i am on my phone getting the link was pain :P], By the way. Does the link work? Because I can't open it...
<lubot> <teward001> *does a thing*
<lubot> <teward001> you could also just go to https://lubuntu.me/links/ and find the links there
<lubot> <teward001> under "Telegram"
<lubot> <teward001> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T176: Test the python-phabricator SRU] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T176
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today we have a standup: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E17
<lubot> <teward001> SRU:FAILURE :P  *shot*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3511
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [SRU:FAILURE :P  *shot*], :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Absolutely. I was in the same boat as you since I came in here for support originally, and one of our senior team members, Walter recommended I help out hence I'm here developing the welcome center for the team using C++ and qt.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You can call me Sam :^)
<lubot> <joeberetta> Ok Sam)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @tsimonq2 [Today we have a standup: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E17], Well no too long ago I had to hire an electrician to fix the wire in my house. Unfortunately, he didn't do a good job so needless to say, I was pretty shocked by it.   🥁
<teward> ba-dum-tish
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bad
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Bad], I'm sorry, were you referring to yourself?  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [I'm sorry, were you referring to yourself?  :P], noU
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<wxl[m]> Btw not sure ya'll looked but that new Qt has better Python support
<lubot> <teward001> or so they claim.  *Shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [or so they claim.  *Shot*], ^
<wxl[m]> Also I may not be here for the meeting. $kid has an event
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tell her I say hai
<apt-ghetto> you love you $kid more than lubuntu?
<lubot> <fwapy> Cutie
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm?
<lubot> <fwapy> Qt
<lubot> <fwapy> Btw did you know
<lubot> <fwapy> Specific latent heat is Q=mL
<lubot> <fwapy> That's how i remembered it ;_;
<lubot> <fwapy> Qml
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T176: Test the python-phabricator SRU] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T176#3512
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ooh so do we have to change the codebase to Python instead ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For the welcome center ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It'd be good to know cause it's either c++ or python when it comes to qt
<wxl> @SamuelBanya you don't have to change anything.. but the option is potentially there
<wxl> @SamuelBanya in other news look at this https://i.imgur.com/37XTDDe.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl that almost looks as if the websocket to utilize was not properly brought up
<lubot> <teward001> and therefore explodified
<wxl> is it that we're importing "from socket import timeout" and calling "socket.timeout" rather than "timeout?" https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py$25
<teward> wxl: that'd be exactly it
<teward> `from socket import timeout` imports `timeout` as `timeout`, not `socket.timeout`.
<teward> wxl: you can just do `import socket` then socket.timeout would work
<wxl> ^^ go fix it @SamuelBanya .. and there's more than one instance
<teward> which TO BE FAIR is the PEP8 compliant way of doing it
<wxl> importing EVERYTHING is PEP8 compliant???
<teward> no, but I mean, they'd rather you do socket.timeout instead of just `timeout` in the event that you have two 'timeout' variables in a program
<wxl> so if you only wanted timeout you would `from socket import timeout as socket.timeout` ??
<teward> no you'd just do `import socket`, then do `socket.timeout`
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I will have time tomorrow to do so tbh
<teward> or you do `from socket import timeout as socket_timeout`
<teward> and then your timeout variable is `socket_timeout`
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just got word of like 3 potential job phone interviews for tomorrow morning
<wxl> ah that's what i wanted. ok
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So bear with me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> These bugs always happen when I never have time ha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This happened last time too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I can definitely work on this on Saturday. Is that ok Walter?
<teward> i'd put time and effort in, but I's busy trying to wiggle my way onto the ubuntu backporters team so blah
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just confirmed 2 phone interviews for customer support related tech jobs. Wish me luck fam
<teward> ... that and wxl's documentation for the packaging sucks so
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43b7f3cfdf23: Minor rephrasing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43b7f3cfdf23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08121653a863: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08121653a863
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13d61e8e9e48: Add change order of sorting and sort by file name to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13d61e8e9e48
<lynorian> I have noticed something odd only this desktop gets contribution credit on github when I push to the manual
<lynorian> the commits from my laptop still show up in the git but doesn't show up in my contributions on github
<lynorian> meetingtime?
<lubot> <kc2bez> In theory, yes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE40209c481cb9: DSC file for 1:0.13.0-2ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE40209c481cb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE0a26c9f3e67b: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.0-2ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE0a26c9f3e67b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEb17761147fab: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEb17761147fab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE17a77d62cf19: lubuntu_01_default_network_channel.patch] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE17a77d62cf19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE0d3f616977bf: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.0-2ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE0d3f616977bf
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey here for the meeting
<lubot> <kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aha.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll go first
<lynorian> yes I am
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or now whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go go go :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just got signal on the train above groubd
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ground
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Alright so:
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we lost Sam.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've been working on the Welcome Center and functionality works just fine currently. I'm still waiting for Wendy's assets but I'm sure she'll give them too me soon otherwise I might just make my own regardless. That being said. I saw the automirror bug and I can work on that on Saturday since I have a total of 3 phone interviews f
<lubot> or related tech jobs tomorrow and have to work 2 hours tonight
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Otherwise that's all I got fam. Thanks for the Linux server vm support. Thats been a fun side project to get more sys admin skills
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Might have to update my welcome center because of the latest qt update though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> We'll see
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks guys im done
<lynorian> who next?
<lynorian>  my turn ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Go ahead
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sure go for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lynorian> I have had more work on the manual
<lynorian> I got to more work on pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Stupid question Lynorian but are there shortcuts in the manual?
<lynorian> a lot more on libreoffice impress and writer 
<lynorian> @SameulBanya keyboard shortcuts?
<lynorian> or hyperlinks?
<lynorian> a little bit omre on vlc 
<lubot> ctisme was added by: ctisme
<lynorian> I have more on Quassel and rejoin
<lynorian> I did mulitmonitor now has its own screenshot
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool^
<lynorian> that is all I have this week
<lubot> <kc2bez> Awesome lynorian!
<lubot> <ctisme> is quassel  a web browser?
<lubot> <kc2bez> IRC chat client
<lubot> <ctisme> noted @kc2bez ... what's the phab.lubuntu* for?
<lubot> <ctisme> afaik it's related to python dev
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Keyboard shortcuts
<lubot> <kc2bez> Phab is our collaborative development suite.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Think of phabricator like an open source Github alternative
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Same idea. Our repositories and issues are placed there
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> They are then mirrored on our actual Github as well
<lynorian> SAmeulBanya appendix F
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Lynorian! Awesome
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<lubot> <kc2bez> Shall I go?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gogogogo
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez [Phab.lubuntu.me], cool
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not much to add this week. Still waiting on @tsimonq2 to land libfm so I can build pcmanfm.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Keeping an eye on the forums too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is about it for me.
<lubot> <kc2bez> guiverc you might be next.
<guiverc> i've got nothing to report sorry, real life has been in the way & i've not progressed with key/signature issues on upload to ppa 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL41434dbadaac: Add sort by modification time to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL41434dbadaac
<lubot> <kc2bez> Understood. Real life gets in the way here at times too.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12eba9a0c9f8: Add sort by file size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12eba9a0c9f8
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Believe me if I weren't preparing for those interviews I would dive right into that automirror bug tbh
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 you still here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nothing from me
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think that is everyone.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Did we miss anybody?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60558812dc21: Add sort by file type and owner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60558812dc21
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry not being in the latest stand-up , and of year is awful for me
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Today was the las day of cp-op for the semester. I'll be around next Thursday.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71027231499b: Add seperateing folders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71027231499b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e23a86ff375: Add case sensitive sorting to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e23a86ff375
<hmollercl> Hi, anyone here knows threading in qt?
<hmollercl> btw wxl tsimonq2 please remember to voice me in lubuntu-admins
<wxl> i still don't have the flags to do it. you'll have to get @tsimonq2 to do so (as i mentioned previously) @hmollercl .. maybe make a task for him :/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9eee275afe1b: Add included non default panel applets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9eee275afe1b
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey team I'm gonna work on that automirror bug
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Done with 4 phone interviews during my day off today *phew
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope one of them wants me for next week in person same time
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl I git cloned the entire Ubuntu Calamares directory and copied the main.py file, and placed it into a staging folder alongside the entire directory so i can modify main.py separately
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The issue I'm having is that it's saying I don't have libcalamares installed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Wasn't this supposed to be installed by default on cosmic?
<wxl> on the installation media, yep
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried pip3 install calamares but that didn't help as well and I couldn't find a related issue on Google
<wxl> you actually want to install the ubuntu package
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So that entire directory?
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or do it through my package manager ?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is it "calamares-settings-ubuntu-common"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ?
<wxl> that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Found that on muon
<wxl> 's settings
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok will install
<wxl> however note of that has to do with libcalamares.. which i would expect to come from the calamares package
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm I installed it and it's still giving me that error
<wxl> what are you trying to do, run it?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try to find Calamares on muon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So my approach to this
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Modify main.py, call the individual functions, test print the results in terminal, and if the  printed results make sense, place main.py back in the actual directory
<wxl> yeah well, i've never really bothered to try to do that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Once the testing is done id remove the print statements
<wxl> i think it's probably more trouble than it's worth
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's just that I don't want to install it in a vm to test it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I rather make sure the individual function works
<wxl> well we know the fix for this
<wxl> as i said
<wxl> it's kind of a no brainer
<wxl> doesn't need to be tested
<lubot> <teward001> is this the `import socket` thing again wxl?
<wxl> if you REALLY want to do it your way, you'll have to talk with calamares to figure out how to import libcalamares.. it's hidden deeper in the code than just in the automirror code
<wxl> yep @teward001
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Weird the Calamares module IS installed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Why the heck is it giving me an import module
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya the issue wxl is talking about is just because you need ot change `from socket import timeout` to `import socket` :P
<lubot> <teward001> if i remember right anyways
<wxl> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> literally a one-liner python fix
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah it's an easy fix
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I saw it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll just make the change
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Newb question for a reminder
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> When I do the commit
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git add -A
<wxl> `git add -A`  adds ANYTHING that changed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git -m "changing one line to import socket"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git push
<wxl> given your proclivity to copy things around and make staging directories and such, i would NOT suggest doing that
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl said
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> No worries
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll modify the existing one
<wxl> instead do `git add /path/to/file`, then `git commit -m "meessage"`, then `git push`
<lubot> <teward001> then you don't need git add
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just prefer not screwing up
<lubot> <teward001> `git commit -am "blyat"`
<wxl> that too
<lubot> <teward001> um... i think someone futzed my autocorrect
<wxl> `git commit -a` = `git add -A && git commit`
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 stop messing with my autocorrects!
<wxl> you also don't NEED to use -m.. it will open up an editor for you to enter a commit message without it
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl said, but i usually oneliner it anyways because I'm lazy :P
<lubot> <teward001> and don't want to mess with my editor popping up :P
<lubot> <teward001> EXCEPT in cases where a short 80char message isn't sufficient
<lubot> <teward001> then I add multilines to the commit to explain things with the editor :P
<lubot> <teward001> ... or I just use PyCharm for python stuff :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I'm in the calamares-settings-ubuntu folder:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git add -A
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git commit -m "Adding one line fix for import socket"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git push
<wxl> to check you added the right stuff, you can `git status`
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: and `git diff` to view the diff of what's changed.
<lubot> <teward001> before committing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> fatal: unable to access 'https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu.git/'
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The returned url returned error 403
<wxl> it's because you need to use the ssh remote
<wxl> if you had followed the packaging guide
 * wxl hits @teward001 with a baseball bat
 * teward returns the baseball bat whacking with full-scale kinetic impact weapons strikes from orbit upon wxl's location
<teward> Well that escalated quickly, didn't it?  :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/nuPU79i.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I did the github guide but used the git clone link for the remote section
<lubot> <teward001> that's for GitHub
<lubot> <teward001> *not* for Phab based repos
<lubot> <teward001> for Phab you have to use the SSH remote endpoint for git pushing to work
<lubot> <teward001> if it were to GitHUb that'd be a different story
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll use the ssh link then
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the confirmation I'll try that
<lubot> <ctisme> @SamuelBanya [git add -A], why not  ... $ git add -u ... ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I added that ssh line but it's saying it already exists :/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/ACOr4aB.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Id rather just push the entire directory
<wxl> yes because origin exists
<wxl> you need to remove the current origin
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I did:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git remote remove origin
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git remote add origin (ssh link)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git push origin master
<lubot> <teward001> show us `git remote -v` output.
<lubot> <teward001> because your git remotes might be fubar
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It said I don't have repository rights
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 😞
<wxl> NO MATTER WHAT, you will ALWAYS get the "no rights" response from `git push`ing to the http remote
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/RDwlHV8.jpg
<teward> ^ that
<teward> it's why you need the SSH endpoint
<wxl> the solution: never ever use the http remote
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I used the ssh variant
<wxl> oh now that's different
<wxl> is that id_rsa on phab?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My public key
<wxl> are you sure they're the same?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> id_rsa.pub
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I can double check now
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya `ssh -p 2222 git@phab.lubuntu.me -i /home/sam/.ssh/id_rsa`
<lubot> <teward001> see what it says in return
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just uploaded it
<wxl> you uploaded the pub or the private?
<wxl> let me rephrase
<wxl> DON"T EVER UPLOAD THE PRIVATE ANYWHERE
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Public
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Trust me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I went back and forth with dudes about this on it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Irc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cause my shared web host got hacked
<wxl> i thought you said you "just" uploaded it?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Had to change everything
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Pasted it rather
<lubot> <teward001> so what does the SSH command I just provided you say in return when you try and connect then
<lubot> <teward001> (moving back to topic)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/SiCXURo.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> so it's not an SSH key issue then
<wxl> nope
<wxl> wth
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait
<wxl> duh
<wxl> hm
<wxl> hold on
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: @tsimonq2 broke it didn't he.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> no that's right
<wxl> we don't have the repos set for everyone to push to
<wxl> `arc diff` it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok I'll follow the arc guide then
<wxl> don't forget your changelog entry
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Of course
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *Trying to find it in the manual
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Found it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Where did you install arcanist btw?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> In your bin?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just gonna do it through muon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/VqlksJx.jpg
<wxl> heh
<wxl> you're kidding, right?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway I followed the first easy guide since the arc guide is so long tbh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I have arc installed through muon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That being said
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I recloned the whole directory
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Made my change to main.py
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cd'd into the top most folder
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> And tried to get the package bit and it's saying it doesn't exist
<wxl> let's see the image
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<wxl> the message is there
<wxl> we don't have a package called "PACKAGE"
<wxl> that's why i was wondering if you were kidding
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/PgEM4MC.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I followed it verbatim
<wxl> that's the problem
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But you're right use the actual repo I need
<wxl> anything in caps is a variable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried doing quilt push -a but it's saying no series file found
<wxl> again, this is where reading the whole tutorial helps
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's just confusing tbh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The starting easy point is one thing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But the individual arcanist install is intense too tbh
<wxl> that's there as a quick reference after you understand the rest of it
<wxl> it makes a point to say "beware the exceptions below"
<wxl> go down to the exceptions section and read about native packages
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This is just a wall of text right now. Pretty intimidating cause the small steps just aren't working for me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try again tomorrow. Was stressed too much over those interview today. This isn't helping tbh.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Real world packaging example] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [real world packaging example] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [packaging requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [packaging exceptions] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [version numbering] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packages] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [version numbering] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Upload to a PPA] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
<lubot> <ctisme> still try to understand what the heck happened above
<lubot> <ctisme> :chewing:
<wxl> wiki editing
<wxl> essentially the tutorial got split up into several pages
<lubot> <ctisme> noted, wxl
<lubot> <ctisme> i would see if i could help
<lubot> <ctisme> i noticed that wxl still used to use irc client... do you on CLI, wxl?
<wxl> yep. irssi.
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [i would see if i could help], not so sure abt this
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> yep. irssi.], cool
<lubot> <ctisme> i wish i could use it too
<wxl> what are you not sure about?
<wxl> and why do you "wish" you can use it? you just..... use it :)
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> what are you not sure about?], don't know from what/where point starting to help?
<wxl> well, whta do you want to help with?
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> and why do you "wish" you can use it? you just..... use it :)], i used to use vim... i hope i could use less mouse using irssi
<wxl> then use it!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-08
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> well, whta do you want to help with?], im used to use python but recently use bash... afaik on phab thing looks migrating to C errr Qt, cmiiw ... is documentation/tutorial good point to start to help?
<wxl> so you want to help with code?
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> then use it!], will search for the quick start... i will search the *.conf/irssirc thing
<wxl> just download it and start it. you can configure as you go
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> so you want to help with code?], let we see what i could
<wxl> most of the code is c++/qt .. there's a couple bits and baubles, but in general what we need is simple fixes. something you don't necessarily need to be a programming wizard to deal with. but you do need to understand packaging, which is what that tutorial is about
<wxl> you could also help with bug triage
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> you could also help with bug triage], it's all on the phab* thing?
<wxl> it doesn't actually happen on phabricator, but the documentation is there
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for organizing it. I'll see if it's usable tomorrow lol
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Appreciate it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just get super intimidating sometimes. I feel that even though we don't use Github, I wish it were just as easy as a process to be honest
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Would it be worth asking if our repos could move to Gitlab instead?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have an MVP of the additional drivers tab port. But I don't have additional drivers in my machine to test. Does someone here has?
<guiverc> :)   (email from lp on accepted ppa upload finally!, grrr @ error - email I'd ignored ~26 months ago was cause of hassles...)
<guiverc_d> wxl, with my ppa version installed [& restart] (lubuntu-default-settings + lubuntu-default-session) no "Lubuntu QT session" appears @ login screen  (installed; reverted; installed again on machine)
<guiverc_d> is there an easy way to see what changes were made [ie. diffs] (& not via changelog notes) for 'review'?
<lynorian> HmollerCI I have machines that need them
<lubot> <acheronuk> @guiverc_d [<guiverc_d> is there an easy way to see what changes were made [ie. diffs] (& no …], https://launchpadlibrarian.net/400656576/lubuntu-default-settings_0.54_0.54.21ubuntu6.diff.gz
<lubot> <acheronuk> that is the diff between the one in your PPA and the package in bionic release pocket
<lubot> <acheronuk> though a debdiff against last upload might be better
<guiverc_d> @acheronuk  -- exactly what I was after... how did you create it?  (or find it)
<lubot> <acheronuk> Your PPA.
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 598x423) https://i.imgur.com/1MPU6Y8.jpg
<lubot> <acheronuk> BUT, if you have a previous version of that package in the PPA, newer than the one in the archive, that diff link will be against that, so not as useful
<guiverc_d> okay - I realize it was my ppa; I don't know launchpad (& need to learn what it has/does!)
<guiverc_d> thanks heaps acheronuk - found it :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> No problem
<lubot> <acheronuk> You should also know how to create your own .debdiff
<lubot> <acheronuk> see the 2nd half of this section in the packaging guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html#submitting-the-fix-and-getting-it-included
<guiverc_d> :)  thank you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe40721e3e99f: DSC file for 20181120-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe40721e3e99f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEc9fa8cd66695: DSC file for 20181120-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEc9fa8cd66695
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE909f1b28da80: Import patches-unapplied version 20181120-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE909f1b28da80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE4e9356793599: Import patches-applied version 20181120-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE4e9356793599
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> HmollerCI I have machines that need them], Good to know, I have found some bugs I need to fix. As soon as I fix the I will let you k me for you to test
<lubot> Cardosaum was added by: Cardosaum
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE638f79b3d937: DSC file for 4:18.08.3-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE638f79b3d937
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE9f376db8586b: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.08.3-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE9f376db8586b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE51b0a082efb2: Import patches-applied version 4:18.08.3-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE51b0a082efb2
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63aaa1585d3e: Add session settings link to hidpi support] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63aaa1585d3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf733f6035316: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf733f6035316
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL606014b46575: Add file transfer to bluedevil] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL606014b46575
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll be honest and I reread that contributor guide and still don't get it. A lot of it went over my head and I actually read it too.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I think it should go: installation section, explanation of every step, real world example section, more detailed hand holding
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Regardless of my opinion, ill need a more senior member to help me with the changes I've done so far so if anyone has time this weekend or this week let me know. Otherwise I still have no friggin clue how to use arc on my own. Wish it were as simple as just using github with just the few required commands to be honest
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For the Calamares requested changes *
<wxl[m]> It would be the same on GitHub except that you can't use the command line for merge proposals
<wxl[m]> And for that it's as simple as `arc diff`
<wxl[m]> You actually did all this before, you know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah but with your hand holding
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I am completely lost on this
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If we could go back and forth on how to advise future idiots like myself I'd appreciate it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Pick a time you're free this week and let's pm about it
<lubot> mekschr was added by: mekschr
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T176: Test the python-phabricator SRU] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T176#3513
<teward> docEbrown: you said you confirmed the fix works, and this is SRU-ready?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#2768
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#2770
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do we have something about high dpi in the manual? @lynorian maybe this could complement https://forum.lxqt.org/t/detailed-guide-to-enable-high-dpi-scaling-on-lxqt/507/57
<kc2bez> We should also consider the commit on that PR as a patch if it doesn't get merged (or a release in a timely fashion).
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#2771
<lubot> <HMollerCl> conman vs network-manager, I found this post that might be worth reading https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2009/06/intels-linux-connman-examining-the-pros-and-conns/
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you looking at switching for some reason?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [Are you looking at switching for some reason?], We are kind of
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is Ubuntu looking at switching for some reason?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nooope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus my casual skepticism
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, who's using ConnMan in production?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And only agaida... :P
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any distros?
<lubot> <kc2bez> siduction
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ agaida's distro :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also Purism, I think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *grumble* *grumble* not a real distro *grumble*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> PureOS on mobile is plenty a real distro. Whether it can manage networks better than any other distro remains to be seen.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> What does ConnMan offer then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox [What does ConnMan offer then?], better Qt experience than nm-tray, since nm-tray doesn't have connection editors
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also nm-tray lacks "ask for password" for vpn, not sure if/how connman habnldes vpn though and in my tests connman used more resources than gtk network-manager-applet
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> So what's easier then, updating nm-tray or levering out NetworkManager?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> updateing nm-tray means, someone has to make the funtionality which upstream doesn't have time to
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Given upstream is like two people, I understand why
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we are currently delivering newtork-manager-gnome for complex connection editions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for me the biggest issue is the "ask for password" for vpn, becasue the workaroaund are laucnhing nm-applet, commandline or saving them, the third deosn't work with 2fa which is a problem @teward001 mentioned (I've never used 2fa vpn)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it use some sort of askpass program / do you have an askpass?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> using nm-gnome as an editor is good imho, beacuse ubuntu will do the maintenance of the vpn protocols.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox [Does it use some sort of askpass program / do you have an askpass?], Don't know, I haven't dig into it. Iv'e only seen the problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox this issue https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/44
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [To keep that ppa persistent across builds, change the pristine image. Right @tew …], correct.  You can enable the PPA as argument with an sbuild call, or you can run the mk-sbuild and then alter the pristine image (which I've done in 3 cases that're special case for certain backported envs)
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [for me the biggest issue is the "ask for password" for vpn, becasue the workaroa …], Unfortunately it's starting to get more and more common.  Which is a problem heh.  But yes, it's an issue.
<lubot> <teward001> one that there's a workaround for but... :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2772
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez wxl: @tsimonq2 check phab notifs!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez wxl: @tsimonq2 check phab notifs!], No you :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [No you :)], There are none.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez wxl: @tsimonq2 check phab notifs!], Which one in particular?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> D60
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Modified lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5501ba98a6eb: reload button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5501ba98a6eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeca27a2de5c1: Add description of save as button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeca27a2de5c1
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl [Do we have something about high dpi in the manual? @lynorian maybe this could co …], Hans we had something but I have not looked at high dpi for like this release
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28beebf215ff: Remove uneeded double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28beebf215ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39098dfb5a80: Add left and right arrow buttons to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39098dfb5a80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ace3c55a784: Add other ways to fullscreen pictures] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ace3c55a784
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl  There is something else in that I had not considered was scaling thing like parition manager
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#2773
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pull request for multimonitor wallpaper support. https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/pull/1043
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOOOOOOO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> phoda!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! @HMollerCl for your work.
<wxl> wow Hans, wow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @tsimonq2 you grammar nazi
<wxl> spelling, to be fair
<wxl> semantics and syntax are not the same
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> grammar also. from my experience.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I apreciate it tho. afterall you are trying to help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just messing here now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm abstaining from a proper review but I'll happily grammar nazi comments :)
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> So grammar nazi is now a verb? Who knew?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> if @tsimonq2 is using it then it must be.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Must be nice to be a developer….
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> "release manager"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where are your manners? :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If correcto those typos in the branch with a new commit, the new commit will be in the pr? Or I have to do something else
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [pull request for multimonitor wallpaper support. https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm …], This is great Hans!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *correct
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Though, to be fair, as a wordsmith I have 'altered' language on many occasions to suit my needs…  … And I heartily apologize for misrepresenting the might Oz…. I mean @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [If correcto those typos in the branch with a new commit, the new commit will be …], Correct it by pushing a commit to the branch that is the origin for the PR
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Dreamingwolf [Though, to be fair, as a wordsmith I have 'altered' language on many occasions t …], *mighty
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dreamingwolf [Though, to be fair, as a wordsmith I have 'altered' language on many occasions t …], 😆
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Correct it by pushing a commit to the branch that is the origin for the PR], done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> looking at https://ci.lubuntu.me/ all stable_libfm-qt are building ok but al unstable_libfm-qt are not. Is hat a trend?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez ^
<kc2bez> Somewhat, yes. Stable stays the same and is based on the last merge, unstable is the tip of the git master.
<kc2bez> It really depends on how much upstream changes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but what is the difference between bionic_Stable and bionic_unstable?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouldn't bionic be since months stable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's the same code but built with a bionic base
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of the code for unstable is the same regardless of the release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It just depends on the toolchain etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does that make sense?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, giving that, it doesn't make sense to me to have bionic_unstable...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> good point I don't even see bionic branch in phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm more than willing to remove that :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I doubt anyone is using it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I do that by SSHing into the box, su jenkins, cd ~/jobs/ (or similar), and rm -rf *bionic*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Remove the release from our config in Git, regen jobs from disk in the Jenkins UI, and remove the Bionic packages from the PPAs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know that this is documented anywhere but it should be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd be willing to walk someone through for bus factor purposes :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> We should definitely go through it and I am willing to help. (maybe not right this moment but yeah)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd also like to walk someone through the release process around release day. Whether that person becomes assistant release manager is up to them :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl back to the differences between unstable and stable, I don't know offhand but you would have to do a diff on the branches to see.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @kc2bez I was trying to se why libfm-qt failed in unstable, and since it failed i all, I thought it could something more systemic...
<lubot> <kc2bez> it may very well be. I don't know for sure but it probably needs an updated symbols file because upstream has changed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (hint: it does for sure)
<lubot> <kc2bez> it is absolutely why the build failed according to the log.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know nothing about symbol files but in my focal libfm-qt builds w/o problem.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://qt-kde-team.pages.debian.net/symbolfiles.html "Handling missing symbols"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you have questions after reading that, please ask :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bumping SONAME only needs to be done once every archive upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So e.g. if 1.0 bumps SONAME and in CI you have multiple reasons to bump it, only bump it once before your next archive upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (e.g. 1.1}
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If any part of that doesn't make sense, let me know (it can help me explain it more effectively for the next person that needs to know)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It doesn't make any sense to me at this moment. I need to read more to understand it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks, let me know :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [It doesn't make any sense to me at this moment. I need to read more to understan …], Feel free to experiment in the unstable branch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I'd also like to walk someone through the release process around release day. Wh …], wxl: go apply. :P
<wxl> been there, done that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nothing against wxl because he's my backup right now and I took over this position from him, but we need fresh blood :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know wxl is more than capable
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL790664b03394: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL790664b03394
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5467beb723b: Add oxford comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5467beb723b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf96151abcd8c: Use correct too] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf96151abcd8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00135356f62e: Remove unneded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00135356f62e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa61fff2fd558: Add note on what tab completion actually is] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa61fff2fd558
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08c43c417fbe: Minor reword for clarity on live session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08c43c417fbe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like you received a fairly thorough review @HMollerCl :))
<lubot> <kc2bez> It wasn't a bad review though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but I don't understand why they think is not the same as asked. Just because at this point the wp would be the same for each screen or something else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [It wasn't a bad review though.], no, the GUI thing was actually horrible, but it was what Qt Designer made, tried tu create the xml by my own but didn't work. I thought puting it in the code but since there was a .ui is better to keep it there I think.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was referring to the tone more than the content I guess.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja, good point.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Captive Portal Support: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 does this necessarily have to be together with nm-tray?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would think so.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or whatever we have in the tray.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A simple startup program could do it. We can systemd it to run everytime network is connected.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or changed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Won't even need its own window. Bare minimum. Merging with nm-tray would require to get it a separate window which displays the login page. Coz other network managers give their own gtk windows for logging in. Means more footprint
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> In space and memory.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also they currently keep it kinda running on the background and give wierd popups sometimes "you are connected" like in elementary or current gnome
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Annoying personally.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Separate program can handle it using default browser, a small notification ping and a small cron job/systemd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also i have bare minimum program ready. If anyone wants to test.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf05100dab912: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf05100dab912
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2019-December/012459.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2019-December/012459. …], how can I reply to them?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [how can I reply to them?], Tap their email address at the top
<lubot> <HMollerCl> option 1, system is not up to date. option 2 , bug it pops when no update are available. Since 20.04 is in development, it pops a lot ~1 a day.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps that should be customizable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The nag time :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't checked, can you disable it altogether in the autostart?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Someone will want to, I am sure.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 482x128) https://i.imgur.com/YVx4zJZ.jpg upgNotifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can disable that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nag time I think is every hour, but apt is checked once a day
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for non development is ok, cause updates don't com often.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for development, is really up to you why you wan t to be on development....
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, sounds good. Disabling could be an option for the OP.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Tap their email address at the top], mmm, it open trojita with an e-mail account I don't want to answer from..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [mmm, it open trojita with an e-mail account I don't want to answer from..], Copy the details from that new email to a different new email from a program you do want to use?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [for non development is ok, cause updates don't com often.], I think we should work on making this more precise
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is room for improvement.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> light years from where we were.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^ for sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, I would like to know which are the user feedback to see what they want to change.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *some user feedback
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I replied, @tsimonq2 can you look to see if it went through?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 bruv I tagged you previously.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [I replied, @tsimonq2 can you look to see if it went through?], I haven't seen it yet, it may need mod approval.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I haven't seen it yet, it may need mod approval.], you are right, I sw an e-mail with that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 bruv I tagged you previously.], What about?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I replied, @tsimonq2 can you look to see if it went through?], Can do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 does this necessarily have to be together with nm-tray?], ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22baa4642349: Remove unesecary space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22baa4642349
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb65e353a23d: Reword maximize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb65e353a23d
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-05
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 does this necessarily have to be together with nm-tray?], Not necessarily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It may be
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [^ agaida's distro :P], Can I try it
<wxl> i don't know. can you?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [Can I try it], +1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf28fd0d758c3: Add oxford comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf28fd0d758c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b393fbdbbdb: Update wording of buttons on top right corner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b393fbdbbdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f535b8cf689: Add how to reDecorate a window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f535b8cf689
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa94e692eea33: Update Runner summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa94e692eea33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe96dd8d81b13: Add note about show on focused screen option of runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe96dd8d81b13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ac8b9a323b5: Reword using shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ac8b9a323b5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/lubuntu-dev
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Those lines below title
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 😱
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a whole thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FOSSASIA claims they own the Lubuntu project when they don't contribute at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So when we told them to contribute or knock it off, they played the "you're harassing us because we're Asian" card
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Notice that none of us works for Canonical and yet they're trying to characterize it as a Canonical takeover
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you were to even have a conversation with me you'd know how pro-community I am, let alone the rest of the team
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [If you were to even have a conversation with me you'd know how pro-community I a …], I know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [So when we told them to contribute or knock it off, they played the "you're hara …], Wtff!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And how can they "own" Lubuntu? One of the founders?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [And how can they "own" Lubuntu? One of the founders?], Mario cofounded it with Julien but didn't contribute past like 2010?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Gg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it's fun...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But that description they put to there... Not for for new people searching Lubuntu on github.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And such publicly mentioning wxl. Could have been done better.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It seems very personal. I'd prefer whole team's name or our website name there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should all then to remove wxl's name.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should request them to remove wxl's name.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *murders the alive slide typing*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Rey wxl: you sleeping or what? People here are telling me you are harassing them.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING6c031a4cc1fd: Fix version in symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING6c031a4cc1fd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @aptghetto ^ that could solve the symbols issue in libfm-qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in ci
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes, essentially the same process more or less. sorry I haven't had much time to dive into it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> me neither, haven't even read about that. But this should/could solbve the issue or the same should be done form libfm-qt?
<lubot> <kc2bez> the secret lies in the build log. it should indicate what symbols are missing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2774
<lubot> <aptghetto> Libfm-qt has its own symbols file, which you need to modify
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe agaida fixed it in salsa.debian.org?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good point! could be, but I believe that he onñy package releases for debian. Will look at it.
<kc2bez> Oh wow 21:11 UTC
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> aw jeez
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <lynorian> \o
<kc2bez> Shall we start wxl ?
<kc2bez> Ok let's get going. guiverc what is new this week?
<wxl> sorry work distractions but yes
<kc2bez> no worries wxl
<wxl> i've got an appointment coming any minute now 
<kc2bez> ok
<guiverc> support as i see it, minor testing including a quirk where I've an old nvidia box that doesn't appear to like flurry?  (jerky) - nthing else
<guiverc> not much to report sorry (or as usual)
<wxl> bbl :/
<kc2bez> Thanks Chris, your work is appreciated.
<kc2bez> sounds good wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All I have to report is that I started the nomination process for the Lubuntu Council
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/council-elections/202001/
<kc2bez> Thanks @tsimonq2
<kc2bez> You gave me something else to work on tonight ;)
<lubot> <lynorian> I have mainly just been editing
<lubot> <lynorian> Edited Window management … Edited Runner … many typo and stylistic fixes … work on lximage for styling buttons
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> You gave me something else to work on tonight ;)], Nicee
<kc2bez> That is awesome lynorian ! Anything else to report?
<lubot> <lynorian> no just mainly been editing I don't really have a vm install of changes to 20.04 yet for some reason kvm modules are not enabling from my firmware and it is frustrating for running vms
<lubot> <lynorian> oh I just found a problem where I messed up and used the wrong screenshot
<kc2bez> Thanks for your continued effort, the manual is fantastic!
<kc2bez> Here is my paste.
<guiverc> I second that (manual is fantastic)
<kc2bez> * Was on BDLL for the Lubuntu challenge review 11/23/2019
<kc2bez> * My notes from that are here https://notes.lubuntu.me/P1zIrfatQjWLFQJVadSOrw#
<kc2bez> * Worked on welcome center to get it to compile. It does so now.
<kc2bez> * Made comments on the task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Write a Welcome Center: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
<kc2bez> * Packaged Calamares for new upstream release 3.2.17.1 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Package Calamares for new upstream release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D64
<kc2bez> * Created wallpaper contest post in discourse https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-competition/566
<kc2bez> * And blogged about it https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-contest/
<kc2bez> * TODO
<kc2bez> * Tweet/Toot/Telegram the wallpaper contest.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> * Put your name in for Lubuntu Council
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<kc2bez> I need to ammend that, yes :)
<kc2bez> I wrote my paste before that came out.
<kc2bez> That is it from me.
<kc2bez> Anyone else?
<guiverc> Thanks for your work kc2bez & lynorian 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi
<kc2bez> Hi Hans. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I speak?
<kc2bez> Sure. Go for it. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or someone else is in?
<kc2bez> It has been quiet so go for it. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok bassically 2 things since I haven't attend in long time (because of protest here in Chile during this time I was normally comuting)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> first, I'm waiting for @tsimonq2 to retest redshift-qt packaging, we already have ITP and is in the changelog
<lubot> <HMollerCl> second, I did pull request for pcmanfm-qt so it can support multimonitor wallpaper.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ;
<kc2bez> That is fantastic! Thank you for your work!
<guiverc> :)  on multimonitor wallpaper
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 604x458) https://i.imgur.com/H3VRRAG.jpg this is how it will be handled
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually desktop-preferences ui is having a major overhaul, there aren't the option to use wm menu on right-clik
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on advanced tab there is only the option to select which icons to show.
<kc2bez> that is really cool
<kc2bez> I know that will be well received. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ee49a3af8fa: Fix broken screenshots for first boot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ee49a3af8fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ca9518d0ff0: Fix broken screenshots for first boot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ca9518d0ff0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now it's in tsujan hands..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03226344184b: Add stub of Update notifier] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03226344184b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d19f38e9d9f: Add How to Launch section for Update Notifer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d19f38e9d9f
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Now it's in tsujan hands..], You got a thank you in your PR so that seems like a good sign.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9369ea9b5a7c: Start Usage of Update Notifier] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9369ea9b5a7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e00628f8a84: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e00628f8a84
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-06
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl did you saw that in new lxqt desktop preferences there is no option to show wm menu on right click? https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/b6f1101fabc56862c7b7f5a0279348f215267e96
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NICEE
<wxl> 117 deletions.. nice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I missed standup.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Only thing i had was
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> GTM for D60
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Modified lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL012db913a817: Add description of Update notifier] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL012db913a817
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76e273b29921: Add .] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76e273b29921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGbc3e4bc2b273: Fix symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGbc3e4bc2b273
<lubot> <HMollerCl> great work @aptghetto libfm-qt build in unstable!!!!! @kc2bez @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://ci.lubuntu.me/view/focal%20unstable/job/focal_unstable_libfm-qt/
<lubot> <teward001> ewwww lintian unclean package
<lubot> <teward001> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tZyfj3k8XV/
<lubot> <teward001> needs some work for the Debian side of things
<lubot> <teward001> but yeah lets see how the CI processes :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 how can you see this logs?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The debhelper things are probably related to CI.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The build logs are in launchpad.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, I was trying to get it in jenkins
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *them
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [@teward001 how can you see this logs?], https://ci.lubuntu.me/view/focal%20unstable/job/bionic_unstable_libfm-qt/lastBuild/console
<lubot> <teward001> *derps*
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh yeah that too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But it's not the same log
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't, but good stuff there too.
<lubot> <teward001> 509 succeeded yes but now it's running a new build currently so 'failure status' could change
<lubot> <teward001> it was triggering other build changes it seems
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<lubot> <teward001> it loks like it's working :)
<lubot> <teward001> no errors now
<lubot> <teward001> *yawns*
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tZyfj3k8XV/], What release is the machine you are running lintian on?
<lubot> <RikMills> Actually the current policy version answers that. You are on Bionic
<lubot> <RikMills> Which is why lintian knows nothing about changes to debhelper/policy in focal
<lubot> <teward001> @RikMills [What release is the machine you are running lintian on?], that's not mine, that's the CI
<lubot> <teward001> I use sbuild ;)
<lubot> <teward001> which pulls from ${TARGETRELEASE}
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [that's not mine, that's the CI], You should retire its bionic builds then!
<lubot> <teward001> not my CI that's Lubuntu's CI :)
<lubot> <teward001> go tell that to @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> 😜
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^^
<lubot> <RikMills> This sort of mess is why I stopped Kubuntu CI doing bionic builds
<lubot> <RikMills> part of the reason, anyway
<lubot> <kc2bez> we discussed it the other day. it is likely we will too.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, even backporting things to Bionic now is a waste of time. So CI builds are pointeless
<lubot> <kc2bez> agreed. focal is where we need to put our energy.
<lubot> <RikMills> Is someone going to merge libfm-qt?
<lubot> <RikMills> sadlly it shows up as me last touching it on Qt transition, so i keep seeing it when I filer the merge-o-matic list
<lubot> <teward001> someone familiar with libfm-qt and the Qt transition should probably merge it
<lubot> <teward001> I'd try but that'd be its own form of hell and self-torture :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess that is a @tsimonq2 question.
<lubot> <RikMills> mostly a question of whether you want any new patches I think
<lubot> <kc2bez> we will before the end of the cycle for sure.
<lubot> <RikMills> you are also 3 versions behind debian on calamares now!
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a new version waiting in phab.
<lubot> <RikMills> Kool
<lubot> <RikMills> I wish I could keep up more with what you lot are doing on phab etc, but KDE is hard enough
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't possible to keep up with everything. It is great work that you are doing.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaddd96131578: Add update notifier authenticate step] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaddd96131578
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9d6bb1ab431: Add restart required] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9d6bb1ab431
<guiverc> 20.04 daily:  screensaver running (fliptext), and I'm getting color at top of one display that is bleeding thru from other monitor.. LXQt upstream blame openbox for this  ..   Is openbox a likely cause?; any input welcome
<guiverc> (bleeding thru probably wrong description; a line of pixels wrongly drawn on wrong display)
<guiverc> another question.  I've installed `xfwm4`; then ran `xfwm4 --replace` -- i can re-create my 'bleed-thru' still; does this prove 'openbox' is blameless?  (still a live session)
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't know
<guiverc> :)  thanks lynorian 
<guiverc> :(   my fresh install (20.04) doesn't have pretty blue grub :(  want bug report?
<lubot> <kc2bez> we haven't pushed the grub theme yet.
<guiverc> then it was expected   thus :)
<guiverc> thanks @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> After you installed xfwm did you change set it in the LXQt settings?
<lubot> <kc2bez> wow that wasn't worded well.
<lubot> <kc2bez> in the LXQt session settings there is a place to change the wm. Did you change it there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ? Jeez coffee needed I guess. XD
<guiverc> I just apt-get installed; then hoped `xfwm4 --replace` would achieve what my end result.. did not change it anywhere else.. I've raised bug report... I think related to Monitor.Settings (or how I use it allowing slight overlap..)
<guiverc> Upstream have added code to 'disallow' that.. I was given 'git' ref to it.. & don't know if we're running it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh, likely we are not. we would need to apply a patch.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Do you happen to know the commit needed?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If not it is no big deal. I will see if I can hunt it down.
<guiverc> I'm looking currently... but it was part of a discussion (bug report); where i was testing on sid????cious so it may not be all of it..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, gotcha.
<guiverc> tsujan:  02cfca5 doesn't contain the needed patches. See https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/commits/master (the patches are in e9ae6d1
<guiverc> but as stated; that won't mean anything as it stands... still looking (so I can recall it)
<lubot> <kc2bez> That gets me pointed in the right direction.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks guiverc !
<guiverc> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1704#issuecomment-557777364  was where that quote was from (if helpful, a number of bugs are deemded as related)
<ubot93> Issue 1704 in lxqt/lxqt "LXQt windows don't maximize to use whole display (full width but minimal height on lower display)" [Closed]
<lubot> <kc2bez> You had a launchpad bug too?
<guiverc> for?   (you're trying to wake up, I'm falling asleep...)
<lubot> <kc2bez> The screensaver issue?
<guiverc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1855517  for one..  (today's; other is only one screen hidden.. had it today on left-right config too - but different bug)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1855517 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "xscreensaver - two displays and fliptext bottom pixel line on one display draws on wrong display" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok thanks
<guiverc> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/203971/testcases/1303/results/ was today..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you for testing!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [we haven't pushed the grub theme yet.], To actually see the theme in daily images. We need 3 different merges. Of which, first one is D60. Accept fast ploxxx. I updated the test case and summary as @tsimonq2 asked. What's taking so long? It's just a minor update before I add theme to rSEED and rMETA
<lubot> <kc2bez> I updated D60
<lubot> <kc2bez> tl;Dr I want wxl and @tsimonq2 's input before proceeding.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I updated D60], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2
<wxl> @kc2bez seems to me this early in the cycle we should just give it a go and see what happens
<wxl> certainly nothing seems out of line
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you talking about D60?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I will put it in rSEED once D60 is cleared and I can see the changes in live images
<kc2bez> wxl: understood. it looked like everything was addressed but I wanted to make sure that you and @tsimonq2 saw it the same way. 
<wxl> afaik oh
<wxl> nevermind that afaik
<wxl> did the font get added? (going through super old emails)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you mean the font which helps the new xscreensaver box?
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot to put it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> into rSEED
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone did?
<wxl> not i
<kc2bez> nor did I
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then its mot there mostly. Unless @tsimonq2 did. Or wxl is hallucinating.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME911674da4209: Add software, donate, bugs, buttons.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME911674da4209
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-08
<lubot> Prathamesh was added by: Prathamesh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME0e80ee23c804: Include welcomecenter resource file] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME0e80ee23c804
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEa6f0cf345375: Remove monitor config button, fix logo and add to window] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEa6f0cf345375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#2775
